
A Kaggler’s Guide to Model Stacking in Practice - jonbaer
http://blog.kaggle.com/2016/12/27/a-kagglers-guide-to-model-stacking-in-practice/
======
nl
One thing I've found useful on Kaggle is to measure the correlation of
different models and then use that combined with the CV performance of each
model to weigh the contribution to an overall ensemble.

(Note this is slightly different to the stacking in this post)

------
minimaxir
How did you plot the predictive region fills in ggplot2? The code for that
isn't in the repository and the packages don't expose the region information.

